# Kimbo Slice and Cro Cop Sigs



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice scotty, really digging the crocop one your lighting is great. Why such a stranger lately my man?


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks man appreciate it. . Though School and Driving are consuming my life atm i've still been looking at the gfx section here. Sig is looking good btw Toxic.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Very nice scotty, really digging the crocop one your lighting is great. Why such a stranger lately my man?





scottysullivan said:


> thanks man appreciate it. . Though School and Driving are consuming my life atm i've still been looking at the gfx section here. Sig is looking good btw Toxic.


 
*sits and witnesses graffix bring people together*

I kid I kid, I like the Cro Cop one too.....funny there was no real ability to put a shot of kimbo doin any damage.....LOl....cuz he never really has......

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

The Kimbo Slice looks pretty sweet as well


scottysullivan said:


>


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Good stuff Scotty.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, I really like that CroCop one. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, I like them.


----------

